# Problems with windows 7 http server



## Original1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello, I am having trouble hosting a website on my local machine trough a router. I am able to view the website when i use http://localhost but when i try my external ip or my dyndns.com i get "the connection to the server has reset". I have used a port checker from whatismyip.org and as long as apache from xampp is running the port is open. If not the connection times out. My setup was working before i changed internet service provider from comcast to qwest. I figured the only thing that would need to be changed is; my external ip address in my hosts file, forward necessary ports in the router, and use the updater tool from dyndns. I have tried a very long list from here of things to get this to work. If anyone could please help me solve this very baffling situation...?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Most ISP's state explicitly in their TOS that running servers is cause for termination.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Not sure why you would put your External IP address in your hosts file. If you are running a Dynamic DNS client you don't need to screw around with your hosts file. AFAIK Qwest does not block port 80 for their residential customers but I could be wrong.

Only other thing I could think of is that your router does not support NAT loopback. So if you are trying to test your external connection from inside your network it will not work if your router does not support NAT loopback.

Do you have a smartphone or some other way to test the external connection?


----------



## Original1 (Jul 8, 2011)

It's not my isp or so they say from when i called them to see if they were blocking ports. I have reset my hosts file back to its original state, and have attempted to view my website from my smart phone. I get error 403 Forbidden You are not authorized to view this page. On my router page 192.xxx.x.x it says that nat is enabled using zyxel pk5000z


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Do you have the root for the web site set up for anonymous access? Can you access the web site from your LAN by the LAN IP address of the web site?


----------



## Original1 (Jul 8, 2011)

so now i got my site to be accessible from my smart phone using my external ip address... the problem now is getting the dyndns.com to work with it as well.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

So when you ping your dynamic domain name what ip address does it come back with.


----------



## Original1 (Jul 8, 2011)

"ping request could not find host http://experiment.dyndns-server.com please check the name and try again. also when i ping i can only ping 127.0.0.1 / 192.xxx.x.x / yahoo.com .... when i ping my external ip address i get request timed out 30 times


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I have never seen a ping request come back with http in the response. Are you pinging from th cmd prompt?


----------



## Original1 (Jul 8, 2011)

I appreciate your help... thank you very much that http thing was my fault as i thought for some reason it should be added.... without that extra stuff i get request timed out 4 times. same thing i get when i ping my external ip. when i ping my router ip or 127. it works with 0% loss


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

If you can get to the website by using your external IP address from your phone but cannot get to it using your domain name then your Dynamic IP is not getting updated to your Dynamic DNS provider.


----------



## Original1 (Jul 8, 2011)

ok so i have tried a fresh install of the dyndns updater tool and the hosts file doesnt need to be messed with at all, dyndns says it is functional. I found this >http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314067< using method 2, step 2. i get request timed out on everything after that point... <<<< problem?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Does you Dynamic DNS provider have a website you can log into to check your current DNS settings?


----------

